
Anatomy of an Entrepreneur | Trends, entrepreneurship, startups, survey - scarface548
http://trak.in/tags/business/2009/07/31/anatomy-of-an-entrepreneur/
======
nopassrecover
I am male but I felt like this should have stated that the average
entreprenuer was male (and by what ratio) rather than just leaving this as an
unstated assumption and using "he" everywhere. Strangely they tried to use the
gender-neutral "they" and "their" here and there, after already using "he".

